# FOR SALE: Athlon 4600+ Dual-Core Processor



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 5, 2009)

Selling an Athlon 4600+ Dual-Core Socket AM2 (2.4 gigahertz) 65 Watt processor. This processor uses 90 nanometer technology.  Asking $24 plus $1 shipping and handling to buyers inside the mainland U.S.A. This item is being sold *without* the heatsink and fan.* I will add the the heatsink and fan for an additional $6 in price if you want it included.*  I have never overclocked this processor and I bought it new from NewEgg.com.  

The central processing unit has been run only at a 2.4 gigahertz speed. There are no bent pins on the processor and it is in good working condition.  The model number of the item is "AD04600IAA5CZ"

I would prefer to ship only to residents inside the U.S.A.  I am taking money orders and checks only as payment.

Here is a picture of the processor:
http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k133/Stopping_Power/?action=view&current=Athlon4600.jpg

Check out my other item for sale:
http://www.computerforum.com/159892-pc-2700-laptop-ram-sale.html


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 22, 2009)

I lowered the price on this central processing unit.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 26, 2009)

Quick question: did you clean all the thermal compound off the CPU or will I have to do it manually? I'm looking for a cheap CPU and this most definitely fits.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Nov 26, 2009)

I cleaned the compound off, but if I were you I would do it again with isopropyl alcohol to make sure it is completely clean.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 28, 2009)

2048Megabytes said:


> I cleaned the compound off, but if I were you I would do it again with isopropyl alcohol to make sure it is completely clean.



Crap, I don't have any money until Christmas, you don't have to hold the CPU for me, sorry if it wasn't the answer you were looking for


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Nov 29, 2009)

Likely I will still have it by Christmas.  Ask me again when you have some more money.  No one seems interested in a first generation Athlon Dual-Core processor presently.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 29, 2009)

2048Megabytes said:


> Likely I will still have it by Christmas.  Ask me again when you have some more money.  No one seems interested in a first generation Athlon Dual-Core processor presently.



I'm only interested because during Christmastime, I'll be recycling an old Dell case and an old MOBO and making a "new" build


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jan 18, 2010)

The Athlon 4600+ Processor is still for sale and in good working condition.


----------



## funkysnair (Feb 16, 2010)

is this still for sale? Pm me as i'll buy it when g get home! As long as you don't mind posting to uk


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 17, 2010)

How much more will shipping costs be to the United Kingdom from the United States?


----------



## funkysnair (Feb 17, 2010)

i have no idea, if you want i'll give you my address and you can post it and just pm me total cost and i'll pay via paypal. Just want cpu-send it as a gift


----------

